# Illinois Hay Market Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hay Market Report as of Mar 5, 2009

All hay prices quoted dollars per ton FOB the farm, small square bales unless
otherwise noted. Straw quoted in dollars per bale and by the ton. This report
was based on the sale of 4950 tons.

The demand for Illinois hay was light to moderate, as sales activity was
slow to moderate and prices were mostly steady for good quality hay, with
some of the lower quality hay 10 to 20 dollars lower. The large
inventories of lower quality hay have weakened prices for the higher
quality alfalfa, alfalfa mixed and grass hay. Producers are trying to
manage their hay inventory with the approach of the spring pasture season.
From the USDA's January Crop Production report, the inventory of
Illinois hay was higher than one year ago. As of December 1, 2008, the
Illinois hay inventory was 1,386,000 tons, compared to 1,100,000 tons one
year ago when inventories were at 50 year lows. Many hay producers are
also thinking about how they will price the 2009 hay crop. Demand for
straw was still moderate to good, with most of the interest coming from
the livestock industry. Buyers are also beginning to make plans for the
2009 mulching season.

Northern: Northern Illinois hay trading was slow to moderate with prices
mostly steady on good quality hay, with the lower quality hay 10 to 20
dollars lower. Demand was light to moderate with moderate to heavy
offerings. Straw prices were steady, with moderate demand and moderate
offerings. Premium Alfalfa 160-200, 185-210 in big squares; Good Alfalfa
160-180, 175-190 in big squares, 100-120 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa
100-120, 120-140 in big squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Utility Alfalfa
40-60, 60-80 in big squares. Premium Mix 160-200, 165-180 in big squares;
Good Mix 140-160, 140-150 in big squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Fair Mix
100-120, 100-110 in big squares, 60-80 in big rounds; Utility 40-60,
60-80 in big squares, 40-60 in big rounds. Premium Grass 160; 140 in big
squares; Good Grass 120-140, 120 in big squares and 80-100 in big rounds;
Fair Grass 80-100, 100 in big squares, 60-80 in big rounds; Utility
40-80, 60-80 for big squares and 50 in big rounds. Straw prices were
2.00-2.50 per bale in small squares, 100-120 per ton in small squares,
with large squares 70-95 and large rounds at 55.

Central: Central Illinois hay sales were light to moderate with prices
steady on good quality hay, with the lower quality 10 to 20 dollars
lower. Demand was light to moderate with moderate to heavy offerings.
Straw prices were steady, with moderate demand and moderate offerings.
Premium Alfalfa 180-210, 185-210 in big squares, 130 in big rounds; Good
Alfalfa 160-180, 170-195 in big squares, 120 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa
100-120, 50-80 in big rounds, 100-120 in big squares; Utility Alfalfa
40-60, 60-80 in big squares, and 50 in big rounds. Premium Mix 180-200,
160 in big squares; Good Mix 160-180, 140-160 in big squares, 100 in big
rounds; Fair Mix 80-100, 100-120 in big squares, 60-80 in big rounds;
Utility Mix 40-60, 40-60 in big rounds. Premium Grass 120-160,140 in big
squares, 100 in big rounds; Good Grass 120-140, 120-140 in big squares,
80-100 in big rounds; Fair Grass 80, 80-100 in big squares and 60 in big
rounds; Utility 40-60, 60 in big squares, 50 in big rounds. Straw was steady
to firm with moderate to good demand. Prices were 2.00-2.50 per
bale, 90-120 per ton in small squares and 70-90 in big squares and 45-65
in big rounds.

Southern: Southern Illinois producers reported hay trading was slow to
moderate with light to moderate demand. Prices were mostly steady for
good quality hay, while the lower qualities traded 10 to 20 dollars
lower. Supplies were moderate to heavy. Straw prices were steady, with
moderate demand and light to moderate offerings. Premium Alfalfa was
180-200, 185 in big squares; Good Alfalfa 160-180, 165-185 in big
squares, 90-120 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa 100-120, 120 big squares,
80-100 in big rounds; Utility Alfalfa 40-60, 80 in big squares and 40-60
in big rounds. Premium Mix 180-200, 160-180 big squares; Good Mix 160,
120-160 in big squares, 100 in big rounds; Fair Mix 100-120, 90-110 in
big squares; Utility Mix 40-60, 30-50 in big rounds. Premium Grass 160,
120-160 in big squares; Good Grass 120-140, 120 in big squares, 80 in big
rounds; Fair Grass 60-80, 60 in big rounds, 80 in big squares; Utility
Grass 40-60, 30-50 in big rounds. Straw was 2.00-2.50 per bale; 60-95 per
ton in big squares, with 100-120 in small squares.


----------

